# Orchestral piece



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

http://musescore.com/user/81525/scores/101623

What do you think?


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

(I have absolutely no experience in composing - what I'm saying is purely my amateur point of view)
I think there are some good ideas, like the "ostinato" with the celli and the double-basses. A few suggestions :
- add a _piano_ at 0'32"
- I was a little disappointed by the _unissono_ in the end, which I think is too 'weak' compared with the joyful beginning

I also found your _Piano Concerto_ quite interesting... I'm waiting for some more!


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

omega said:


> (I have absolutely no experience in composing - what I'm saying is purely my amateur point of view)
> I think there are some good ideas, like the "ostinato" with the celli and the double-basses. A few suggestions :
> - add a _piano_ at 0'32"
> - I was a little disappointed by the _unissono_ in the end, which I think is too 'weak' compared with the joyful beginning
> ...


I have added a piano part, see what you think


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Originally, I didn't think of making a piano part but simply adding a piano dynamic 
Never mind, I prefer the ending now!


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

omega said:


> Originally, I didn't think of making a piano part but simply adding a piano dynamic
> Never mind, I prefer the ending now!


Damn, I only just noticed the italics


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I think that the concept of first violins playing fff while second violins are in mezzo piano is the long-waited discovery which will ensure the supremacy of German music for the next hundred years.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Very very witty, very very witty.


----------

